# Memory Lane & Ann Arbor



## catfish (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll be at both meets next week. So If there's something I'm selling on the CABE that you want, or something I might have that you need. E-mail me this before Monday, and I'll make sure it's on the truck (if I have it) to save on shipping and pay pal fees. Cash in person is always best!

  Catfish


----------



## bike (Apr 17, 2014)

*ditto*

me tooooooooo thanks


----------



## JOEL (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm in for the tour de swap, finishing at Trexlertown.


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a great time at both shows. It was good to see everyone, and make some deals.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the education on the speedometer cable-truss rod install.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Thanks for the education on the speedometer cable-truss rod install.




Happy I could help out.


----------



## Flat Tire (May 1, 2014)

First thing I did at MLC was ask Catfish if he had a delta horn button, and he pulled one out of his truck......Thanks Ed!   Great show good times!


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> First thing I did at MLC was ask Catfish if he had a delta horn button, and he pulled one out of his truck......Thanks Ed!   Great show good times!




Thanks Don. I'm glad I had what you needed.   Catfish


----------

